# aquiriumplants.com



## dub216 (Nov 3, 2011)

has anybody used the substrate that they sale in buckets? they say its just as good if not better than shechem, or eco. they also have there own line of ferts, any insight would be apreciated


----------



## The Rockster (Jun 20, 2007)

Been using their substrate for years with no problems and good growth.I don't believe its Soil Master Select.
You have to rinse it really well. After the first year of use, I started using root tabs too.

Sent from my LG-MS910 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dub216 (Nov 3, 2011)

nobody has used this stuff? i figured id check it out, it comes in a 5 gallon bucket, witch is perfect for a 55gallon tank, alot cheaper than eco, i would spend 160 on eco, compared to 65 dollars for aquiriumplants.com they have 3or 4 def. colors to pick from, from what they say its better than the rest, it gives a listing of whats in it, just dont know to much about that, please any info would be apreciated


----------



## dub216 (Nov 3, 2011)

The Rockster said:


> Been using their substrate for years with no problems and good growth.I don't believe its Soil Master Select.
> You have to rinse it really well. After the first year of use, I started using root tabs too.
> 
> Sent from my LG-MS910 using Tapatalk 2


thanks for the info, its really worth the money it sounds like, i think im going for it.


----------

